

I'm selling my recurring revenue web app for $7.5k - nathanbarry

In 2008 I worked with a sign language interpreting agency in Sacramento to develop a scheduling and billing platform to manage their entire business. Since then I've expanded this platform (now called OneMotion) to another company in Santa Rosa. Each one paid a setup fee and now pay $150 a month for use and support.<p>OneMotion is a web application for interpreting agencies to manage their entire business, from scheduling to invoicing, online. Interpreters can login, view assignments, approve their own invoices, manage their schedules and more.<p>Sign language interpreting agencies are in every state and almost every city. They provide interpreters for hospitals, college classes, court hearings, and doctor appointments. Because all the interpreters are freelancers and the assignments are at odd times it is difficult to match these up. OneMotion matches the interpreters to assignments, then automatically creates invoices, both for what the agency needs to pay the interpreter and what needs to be billed to the client company.<p>It is very useful software that is loved by both companies who use it.<p>I have other projects that take up all my time, so I finally decided it is time to find a better home for OneMotion. If you are interested in marketing OneMotion and can do the development to support it you should get in touch. Additional details are below.<p>You can try a demo here: http://onemotionapp.com<p>I am happy to answer any questions.<p>- Nathan Barry<p>first name at think legend dot com<p>208.462.0001<p>--------------------<p>Yearly Revenue:
* $3,600 from monthly fees
* ~ $4,000 in customer funded development<p>Pros
* Their entire business runs on this platform, so switching away is not likely
* The main competitor in this space (a company called GridCheck) has a very high setup fee (around $15k)
* Both customers have at times paid $300/month when their support needs were higher. 
* Recurring revenue. Both customers have been using OneMotion for years.
* These agencies are in every state and most cities. Could also be expanded to cover all interpreters, then later to cover businesses with similar needs (cleaning services, etc).<p>Cons
* The code is poorly written in PHP with a MySQL database
* There are two separate codebases. The main installation has a single customer and is setup to support additional customers through subdomains. The other customer (who helped develop the initial concept) owns a copy of their code and has it hosted on their own server. Though they still pay the $150/month for support. There are some differences between the code and features on each of these systems.
* Does not include a billing system. I just setup recurring invoices in Freshbooks.
======
Breefield
Sorry about the poorly written PHP code, I was 14.

~~~
nathanbarry
You did a great job for the time. It has gone on to keep them happy for many
years!

------
sheff
Have you tried one of the website selling marketplaces like Flippa.com ?

~~~
Johnyma22
Flippa.com makes it seem like you might sell for quite a bit by viewing the
sold sites but when you look at "ending soon" you see that most sites are
going for < $200. Flippa just has a really dirty/deceiving feel to it,
possibly just me being paranoid/skeptical...

~~~
Kudos
I sold a site on there for about €2500, and the acquaintance who recommended
it sold a site for something like €10000.

~~~
nathanbarry
Good to know. I'll look into it.

------
sfall
Why haven't you tried to expand further than the two clients?

~~~
nathanbarry
I have at one time, but not being a PHP developer myself I have always had to
contract out the work. Ultimately it has always been a side project and not a
passion of mine. I have other iOS apps that take up my time.

------
senthilnayagam
I am interested, have mailed you

